# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الانتخابات أولا وليس الدستور أولاً مصر

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

الانتخابات أولاً
     صار في الاونة الاخيرة جدل واسع في مصر عن مسألة حسما  الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 13 من فبراير ..  ونتائج الاستفتاء على تعديل دستور جمهورية مصر العربية الذي جرى يوم 19 من مارس سنة 2011 وأعلنت نتيجة الموافقة علية فى 20 من مارس سنة 2011 .. وعلى البيان الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى 23 من مارس سنة 2011... وتتمثل في الدستور أولا أم الانتخابات البرلمانية، فيرى  جانب  أن الدستور أولاً ويجب ان يتم قبل الانتخبات البرلمانية ويري الاتجاة الثاني يجب أن تتم الانتخابات أولأ  قبل وضع الدستور . فما هو الحل؟
لا يوجد هناك مشكلة حيث أن الامر واضح ولا يوجد بخوصة  أي لبس بالرجوع إلي الاعلان الدستوري بإعتبارة  هو الفيصل في هذة المسألة.
     ونبدأ في الرد على الاتجاة الأول الذي يؤيد أن الدستور أولاً قبل الانتخبات البرلمانية حيث يستند إلى أنة يجب وضع الدستور لتحديد نظام الحكم ، وتحديد طريقة تشكيل المجلس التشريعي ، كما يستند إلى أن الدولة غير مهيئة ألان لاجراء الانتخابات التشريعة، وذلك لعدم وجهزية الاحزاب التي تم انشأها مؤخراً فيما عدا الاخوان المسلمين وفلول الحزب الوطني، مما قد  يودي إلي وضع الدستور الجديد في شكل غير مرضي للشعب ، كما أن اجراء الانتخابات التشريعية أولاً يعني أنة يتم انتخاب مجلسي الشعب والشورى، ثم  يتم  تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية  لوضع الدستور، ثم يتم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية خلال الاعداد لوضع الدستور، ثم يتم  حل مجلسي  الشعب والشورى بعد وضع الدستور الجديد واقرارة، كما قد يأتي الدستور الجديد بتغير وضع رئيس الجمهورية بتحديد شروط انتخابة مما يدعي لإجراء انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية من جديد........
يمكن الرد على ذلك بما يلي أن هناك خريطة طريق تم وضعها وتم الاتفاق عليها بموجب الاعلان الدستوري ، وإذا أخذنا بهذا الاتجاة الأول  كيف يتم  تنفيذ ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
       يتم تنفيذ ذلك عن طريق تعديل الاعلان الدستوري وهذا الامر يتتطلب اجراء استفتاء جديد لتعديل الاعلان الدستوري حيث حوى على عدة مواد جاءت بموجب الاستفتاء ومن ثم يجب اتباع الطريق الموازي لتعديل الاعلان الدستوري ، ثم يتم تكوين لجنة تأسيسية لوضع  الدستور، ويتم تكونها عن طريق الانتخاب من الشعب ؟؟؟؟؟ أو يتم تعين أعضائها لوضع الدستور، ولكن ماهي الشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر في هؤلاء الاعضاء؟؟؟؟؟؟  ويودي ذلك إلى دائرة مفرغة من المشاكل. أما بخصوص أن الاجواء غير مهيئة للأنتخابات التشريعية فمردود على ذلك بأن هذا ينطبق على وضع الدستور أولأ، كما أن اللجنة التأسيسة تكون مهمتها ضياغة الدستور الجديد بمعنى أن صاحب القول الفصل في قبول الدستور من عدمة هو الشعب بمعنى إذا انتهت اللجنة التأسيسة من صياغة الدستور يملك الشعب رفض الدستور ويتم اعادة الصياغة من جديد ليتفق مع إرادة الشعب ،  أما بخصوص القول يتم انتخاب مجلسي الشعب والشورى، ثم  يتم  تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية  لوضع الدستور، ثم يتم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية خلال الاعداد لوضع الدستور، ثم يتم  حل مجلسي  الشعب والشورى بعد وضع الدستور الجديد ....... يمكن الرد على ذلك بأنة يتم وضع نص انتقالي بالدستور الجديد يلغى مجلس الشورى عقب الموافقة على هذا الدستور في حالة الموافقة على إلغائة ويستمر  رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب المنتخبا حتى انتهاء فترتهما. 
   أما السند الدستوري حيث نصت المادة 41 من الاعلان الدستوري على أن تبدأ إجراءات انتخاب مجلسى الشعب والشورى خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا الإعلان ، ويمارس مجلس الشورى اختصاصاته  بأعضائه المنتخبين ، ويتولى رئيس الجمهورية فور انتخابه استكمال تشكيل المجلس بتعيين ثلث أعضائه ، ويكون تعيين هؤلاء لاستكمال المدة الباقيـة للمجلس على النحو المبين بالقانون .
كما حددت المادة 60 من الاعلان الدستوري  طريقة وضع الدستور، والتي جاءت بناء على الاستفتاء حيث نصت على أن يجتمع الأعضاء غير المعينين لأول مجلسى شعب وشورى فى اجتماع مشترك ، بدعوة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، خلال ستة أشهر من انتخابهم ، لإنتخاب جمعية تأسيسية من مائة عضو ، تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد فى موعد غايته ستة أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها، ويُعرض المشروع ، خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من إعداده ، على الشعب لاستفتائه فى شأنه ، ويعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء.
   وننوة إلي أن أخطر المشاكل التي تواجها مصر في هذة المرحلة أضلاع مثلث تتمثل في الفقر والجهل والمرض وتمثل الخطر الحقيقي على مكتسبات الثورة، مما يعنى أن تحقيق الاستقرار والمضى نحو الامام والعمل على الانتاج والبدء في تنفيذ المشروعات القومية وتعمير سيناء أمر ضروري وملح ولا بديل لة، ويجب العلم بأن هناك من يتربص بنا من الخارج ولا يريد لنا التقدم لانة يعلم أن مصر حال وضعها على الطريق الصحيح لا يمكن أن يقف أمامها أحد

المستشار الدكتور/ مصطفى عبد الكريم

----------


## تسوال الغني

نترقب المزيد من جديدك الرائع
دمت ودام لنا روعه مواضيعك

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

